# 1960 Columbia Fire Arrow Rear Dropout Spacing Question



## Krakatoa (Oct 28, 2021)

Hey Cabers,

Can anyone help me out with the correct rear dropout spacing for a 1960 Columbia Fire Arrow 26" middleweight frame, which was originally equipped with 2 spd lever op Bendix coaster brake? Alternatively if you have this hub the dimension lock nut to lock nut would also work.

Thanks!

Nate VT
401-548-9082


----------

